# Sore feet in the past! I need advice!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

who said she has poor conformation?

she's a bit long in the back, and could use a bit more bone , but not terrible. 

I think she's pretty nice riding horse. and, how you ride, how you condition, has a lot to do twith things. not sure what to say aobu the hooves. can't tell from that photo, and I am not a hoof guru, by any means.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> who said she has poor conformation?
> 
> she's a bit long in the back, and could use a bit more bone , but not terrible.
> 
> I think she's pretty nice riding horse. and, how you ride, how you condition, has a lot to do twith things. not sure what to say aobu the hooves. can't tell from that photo, and I am not a hoof guru, by any means.


Her main conformation issue is her legs to my knowledge, but I have no idea how bad they actually are. Here's a picture of her front legs, her hind legs are cow hocked to a similar effect. I've had people ask if she interferes, she does not.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would be certain that her toes are the proper length, and in vest in a pair of Renegade boots. Do her proper conditioning. Check out Karen Chaton's website for LOTS of information. 

After conditioning, do the easier rides....7IL, anything close to Houston, Texas Grasslands near Ft. Worth, etc., and see how she does.n

Make sure she gets plenty of Magnesium in her diet.


----------



## mariahreeves (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi there! To me, her toes look a tad long. Next time your trimmer visits, get some hoof measurements. I am not familiar with Renegades, but the reason I like Easyboots is because all of their boot size charts are a bit different allowing you to get a boot that really matches the hoof shape. EasyShoes are nice because they stay on for a 4-6 week trimming cycle so you don't have to worry about putting boots on and off. If you call EasyCare, they can narrow down the boot options and recommend what one would be best.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

hgbtx said:


> Her main conformation issue is her legs to my knowledge, but I have no idea how bad they actually are. Here's a picture of her front legs, her hind legs are cow hocked to a similar effect. I've had people ask if she interferes, she does not.


I know an Arabian with legs looking almost exactly like these (maybe just marginally better angle). Does not compete any more, but did two seasons at 80/90km distances with 5-6 completions, including a 2nd and 6th place (FEI races with an average of 15-20 entrants).

The Arabian's back of course was shorter.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Comfortably Numb said:


> I know an Arabian with legs looking almost exactly like these (maybe just marginally better angle). Does not compete any more, but did two seasons at 80/90km distances with 5-6 completions, including a 2nd and 6th place (FEI races with an average of 15-20 entrants).
> 
> The Arabian's back of course was shorter.


Wow, that really gives me some inspiration!


----------

